# In case you wonder about home schooling



## Richard King (Nov 12, 2007)

This should encourage you to by pass the public school system:

American kids, dumber than dirt / Warning: The next generation might just be the biggest pile of idiots in U.S. history


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, this article is out of San Francisco, CA...DUH! Anybody from the East side of the country nos that people from their r dum. I was rased in the south, wear Michgan people no a lot more. You need two b readin some wear knew. 

Public Sko Product 

I am new to homeschooling and I am actually looking forward to relearning some things, especially history and maybe some spelling. My husband had asked me a few years ago, "How old is our country?" and I said, "500 years?". Pretty sad and I graduated HS 10 years ago. The only thing that was important to me in school was basketball and boys.


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 13, 2007)

It's pretty sad what is out there. What my husband and I became aware of very recently is that where once parents of public school drop outs were depositing their children in Christian schools, now they are depositing them into home school cooperatives. We finally had to leave our co-op this week due to the low academic standards, bad influences and rebellious attitudes of the students whose parents have deposited them there for a day so they don't have to home school them either.


----------



## puritan lad (Nov 13, 2007)

Of course, they will blame this on tax cuts.


----------



## SouthernHero (Nov 13, 2007)

Homeschooling is the way to go. God bless the faithful families who heed the call.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't understand - there's now more money than ever being poured into a brilliant government system. New technology. "Empowerment" for teachers and students on all levels. And it doesn't work?

Yeah, we homeschool.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 8, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> I don't understand - there's now more money than ever being poured into a brilliant government system. New technology. "Empowerment" for teachers and students on all levels. And it doesn't work?
> 
> Yeah, we homeschool.



You may as well take our taxes and pour them down the drain. Privatization is always best, nationalization is always a disaster - just look what happened to the Tower of Babel.


----------

